# Viable options to IBEW Union in San Diego for apprentice?



## socaldreamer (Sep 9, 2017)

So I applied to IBEW in San Diego but cannot sit for exam until February! That means almost a year until I can enter that program. I really do not want to wait that long without a paycheck. What are some alternatives? How about federal apprentice programs and if so, how would I apply to these?


----------



## AmishCountrySparky (Mar 25, 2016)

It cracks me up, and you still have people wondering why some bash the union. Sorry to be blunt, but how about work as an electricians helper or apprentice for a contractor? Make 10 phone calls and try to sell yourself, you will be working and learning before you know it.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

There is the Associated Builders and Contractors / NCCER program that I went through when I was in Texas.

Also there is the IEC Independent Electrical Contractors both are nationally recognized. However I know very little about the IEC program.


----------



## socaldreamer (Sep 9, 2017)

*Union delays*

Yup now I see your point



AmishCountrySparky said:


> It cracks me up, and you still have people wondering why some bash the union. Sorry to be blunt, but how about work as an electricians helper or apprentice for a contractor? Make 10 phone calls and try to sell yourself, you will be working and learning before you know it.



It is like trying to land a government job, takes forever when we need to put food on table and pay rent for place to live. If job market was great and the economy was booming then the IBEW unions would be crying for apprentice workers!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Aren't you the guy with the engineering degree?

I fail to see how you can't get a job as an engineer out there.

There are plenty of engineering jobs near me and I live in a rural backwoods area.


----------



## socaldreamer (Sep 9, 2017)

*H1b forced me into trades*

Jobs sent to India and China like this

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/28/technology/ibm-india.html

That is why I with engineering degree cannot find a tech job!


----------



## socaldreamer (Sep 9, 2017)

*H1b visas*



MechanicalDVR said:


> Aren't you the guy with the engineering degree?
> 
> I fail to see how you can't get a job as an engineer out there.
> 
> There are plenty of engineering jobs near me and I live in a rural backwoods area.


If you have not heard of global outsourcing and replacing American engineers with cheap slave visa labor from India, you need to know! Disney forced American engineers to train their cheap Indian replacements as did UCSF!

See here for the history lesson:

http://www.mercurynews.com/2016/09/...-with-h1b-workers-its-a-small-world-for-sure/

SO now you know why I with engineering degree and background look for new work.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

socaldreamer said:


> If you have not heard of global outsourcing and replacing American engineers with cheap slave visa labor from India, you need to know! Disney forced American engineers to train their cheap Indian replacements as did UCSF!
> 
> See here for the history lesson:
> 
> ...


Funny I still see plenty of engineering jobs available.

Going from $150k job as an IT engineer to $16 pr/hr sounds crazy.


----------



## socaldreamer (Sep 9, 2017)

Postings are not same as hiring process where Americans are pre-rejected from employment hiring decisions. Also you see multiple identical job postings for one job by placement firms. Trust me, I've worked in the tech business long enough to see ethnic cleansing of American engineers from the workforce by racist Indian hiring managers who ONLY hire their own kind!


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

American engineering is going to be reduced to nothing more than paper graders. Large engineering firms by corporate decree use what they call high value (cheapest they can find) engineers they can find. Their work product more often than not does not make good bird cage liner. The American engineers spend all of their time correcting Indian garbage engineering. I have several friends that are chemical and electrical engineers. The customers think they are getting their projects designed on the cheap but in reality it is costing a lot more.

LC


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

socaldreamer said:


> Postings are not same as hiring process where Americans are pre-rejected from employment hiring decisions. Also you see multiple identical job postings for one job by placement firms. Trust me, I've worked in the tech business long enough to see ethnic cleansing of American engineers from the workforce by racist Indian hiring managers who ONLY hire their own kind!


Gee, there isn't one Indian (dot or feather) on the NASA installation here, nor is there one foreign national, you need to be a citizen to get hired.

Oh and you need a good resume and reliable references.


----------



## socaldreamer (Sep 9, 2017)

Well California, New York, NJ, etc the IT tech companies are flooded by ********* from India that work on slave visas. I see it all the time.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

socaldreamer said:


> Well California, New York, NJ, etc the IT tech companies are flooded by ********* from India that work on slave visas. I see it all the time.


Maybe apply for a government position restricted to citizens.


----------



## socaldreamer (Sep 9, 2017)

True that is what I focus on the government jobs. Applied to some state and federal jobs this week.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Don't wait for the union.
Like you said it could be almost 1 year before the next class starts.
There is no guarantee you will be accepted.

In fact there will be others placed in front of you because of family relations, friendships, church membership, group affiliation, military service, and equal opportunity people given a speed pass.

It's limited to only a certain number of spaces. You may get an answer from the JATC on how many applied this year vs accepted. Could be too early to get a number of spaces offered next year. 

I don't think it will happen in the next few years in Cali. There have been locals that had no new apprentices for 1 year because work was slow. The ones that were accepted had to start over and reapply the next year.

If your starting out just make sure your working for a legitimate company that follows the rules so your hours count. Stay away from fly by night that pay cash or 1099. 

Get what you need to work as a electrical helper in Cali. Believe you need a Cali approved OSHA 10 (check for online classes) and register with the state to work as a helper or apprentice (if your in an apprentice training program). Some others could help you better with the details.


----------

